# I GOT AN OFFER!



## Boofy (Mar 19, 2015)

I got an offer from a University to do my English degree and I have zero A levels (I trained at culinary school instead, hah)

I applied expecting to be turned away at the door but they approached academics with some of the work I've produced since joining the site and they've given me an offer! I wouldn't have written any of it without actually having joined (There's about ten poems as part of my submission portfolio from here!)

Now I have to do a few free online courses to prove my readiness for the course (So far proving fairly straightforward) and then it's just the interview! ^^;

eeeeeeeeeeeeeek, thank you so much guys <3


----------



## TJ1985 (Mar 19, 2015)

Wooooohooooooo! Congrats Boofy! I'm so happy for you!  :triumphant:


----------



## TKent (Mar 19, 2015)

Way to go!!


----------



## Plasticweld (Mar 19, 2015)

Boofy said:


> I applied expecting to be turned away at the door but they approached academics with some of the work I've produced since joining the site and they've given me an offer! I wouldn't have written any of it without actually having joined (There's about ten poems as part of my submission portfolio from here!)



This is exciting on a couple of different levels, first congratulations that is no small accomplishment. I don't think anyone here ever doubted that you are talented and have a spark about you that is kind of contagious.  

What I find most exciting about this is that you were a stranger here just a short time ago, brand new and un-known.  With a spirit of boldness, and I would say courage, you threw yourself into this community.  You did not hold back but gave it your all.  Your success is an accomplishment for both yourself and the WF.  There is another Boofy out there, another writer who is talented and looking for a way to succeed.  They need only look at you as an example to see that you are rewarded for courage and hard work, that is remarkable and it makes me feel good to be able to point at you as a role model for other young writers...Bob


----------



## Boofy (Mar 19, 2015)

Hehe, I don't know what to say. Thank you, Plastic, Tkent, TJ. All I've wanted to do is give back after everything I feel I've been given by you all here. I never felt remotely confident in my abilities before I found WF and I feel I owe a lot of my progress and my enthusiasm to you guys. I always wanted to study English, growing up, but opted for cooking because it was recession proof and I think that something convinced me that I just wasn't good enough. Well I applied after I joined here and I started writing my novel (Of which there are fifteen chapters so far!), I started writing poetry, reading more than ever and in different genre's. I really started thinking about what I was writing, putting my work up here and getting feedback, reading some of the brilliant excerpts of others, it really gave me a firmer idea of my style and of pacing, things I feel I neglected to acknowledge before. 

Coming here has snowballed me right to the place where I feel I've always wanted to be. I don't have the words to express my gratitude. ^^;


----------



## joshybo (Mar 19, 2015)

Congratulations, Boof!  You're very talented and I'm sure that you will make the most  of this opportunity!


----------



## InstituteMan (Mar 19, 2015)

Way to go, Boofy! Go get 'em at university!


----------



## Firemajic (Mar 20, 2015)

Boofy... living proof that good things happen to good people... I am so excited for you! Congratulations! enjoy this... you have earned the right... Thank you for sharing this fabulous news! Peace always... Jul


----------



## bazz cargo (Mar 20, 2015)

Well knock me sideways and call me Rupert. The minute you walked in the door I knew you were a person of distinction. You made this happen, (Delete) amazing. One day I'm gonna be saying, hey I knew her before she was famous.

Pure magic.


----------



## Mistique (Mar 20, 2015)

That is so amazing. Congratulations


----------



## Boofy (Mar 20, 2015)

Gah, you guuuuys <3 I'm going to get this degree in the name of northerners everywhere. We need every win we can get ^^;

Come September I'll be groaning about my workload, I'm sure, but I can come back here and use this post as a reminder of just how much I wanted to get a degree before I started ;3


----------



## Sonata (Mar 20, 2015)

Many congratulations - you definitely deserve both the place and the congratulations! :grin:


----------



## PiP (Mar 20, 2015)

That's amazing! Well done*piP does happy dance for Boofy!*



Boofy said:


> Come September I'll be groaning about my workload, I'm sure, but I can come back here and use this post as a reminder of just how much I wanted to get a degree before I started ;3



And I'll use this thread to encourage new writers to show them just what can be achieved if you have faith in yourself 

You are an inspiration to us all.


----------



## aj47 (Mar 20, 2015)

All of the Yayness!


----------



## InnerFlame00 (Mar 20, 2015)

Yaaaay! :welcoming:


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Mar 20, 2015)

Congrats, Boofy! Make the most out of it.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Mar 20, 2015)

Great, Boofs. good luck with the online courses and interview. I think you'll do great


----------



## Blade (Mar 20, 2015)

Great news.:encouragement: It is especially sweet if you were not really expecting results. What university are you refering to if I might ask?:scratch:


----------



## J Anfinson (Mar 20, 2015)

That's awesome news, Boofy.


----------



## Boofy (Mar 21, 2015)

University of Central Lancashire, Blade, heh. ^^; And thanks to everybody else for their support and congratulations since I last checked in. It means a lot to me :3


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Mar 21, 2015)

How on earth does a thread evade my notice for this long? I really need to have my monocle readjusted....

Nonetheless, my (fashionably late) congratulations to you!


----------



## escorial (Mar 21, 2015)

can't beat proper england degree


----------



## Cran (Mar 21, 2015)

Boofy said:


> University of Central Lancashire, Blade, heh. ^^; And thanks to everybody else for their support and congratulations since I last checked in. It means a lot to me :3


I am also late in adding my congratulations to you for this achievement. 




_Psst - don't forget to tap Sam (who is tutoring for his supper ... er, MA, or is it PhD?) and Cadence (now reading English at Oxford) for your online study group ...  _


----------



## Winston (Mar 22, 2015)

Hard work pays.  Preparation and perspiration.  Congrats.  Now, go kill it.


----------

